# Post 2dr inner door panels



## MarkS57 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi All,
Have my eye on a 68 post 2dr. Question- seems the usual sources list inner door & qtr panels for the HT & Conv but not the 2dr post or sedan style. Assume the HT are different. Any sources for these out there?
Thanks!
Mark


----------

